# Opinion on MSI laptop quality



## atl_sud (Oct 21, 2009)

I found this MSI laptop on TigerDirect for 4 bills.

hxxp://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5254391&CatId=4935

Intel Celeron Dual-Core T3000 1.8GHz processor
Windows 7 Home Premium
HDMI port
3GB DDR2
250GB HDD
DVDRW
15.6" Screen

Any opinion on the maker MSI? 
What about the CPU?

For a little more than a netbook, I'm thinking that this is a pretty good value.  I have only purchased Dell laptops in the past. With an HDMI connection, I can get HULU onto my 52" LCD.

Thanks,
T


----------



## daisymtc (Oct 21, 2009)

I haven't use MSI laptop before. But from what I heard, most ppl complaint about their keyboard.

That CPU is not very good. But you probably can't find better spec with $400.


----------

